# Finish Tzeentch Daemon Prince



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well here it is guys. Wasn't good enough to make the first cut in the Golden Daemon unfortunately but I have happy with it


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Thats awesome mate, I expect your rightly proud.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

very very cool model.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The model is excellent, but it makes one wonder...

What aspect of the model, do you think, kept it from advancing further?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock: That didn't make it through the first heat, what ever those judges are smoking I want some, they must have been higher than a kite when they saw it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

that is an incredible model.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Its real nice Wraithlord, love the eye on his arm.

Shame about the GD, but you painted it for yourself really so must be well chuffed.

The Golden Daemon has got more and more difficult in the UK over the last 10 years.(cannot speak for the US or anywhere else but presume its the same.)
To the point I no longer enter.  (One day I'll be back!)

If Golden Daemons are your dream Wraithlord (or any other Canuks out there) Go and look at this site Canadian GD team 

I know of Starks333 from Astro and to say the least he is damn good.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

great model, very nice painting and modelling, i love how you have payed the utmost attention to the base as well as the model. very very nice work. you must be very proud.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Wraithlord i really really like your work there dude. Unluck about GD but ike you said the competition is incredibly tough these days. Long gone is any chance of me repeating my formor glory of making the final cut and getting a special nomination in the young bloods catagory (think it may well have been the very first time they did it aswell).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> The model is excellent, but it makes one wonder...
> 
> What aspect of the model, do you think, kept it from advancing further?


I was told that the primary reason was the fairly thick layering I did, ie not nearly smooth enough with too much definition between colours. In all honesty, I thought I had a chance at getting the Bronze Daemon after seeing the other models entered into the Battle Scene category, with the winners not really being anything special in my eye. Mine was definitely the most converted of the bunch for starters and quite a few of the entries had paint jobs that I would never even consider entering a store competition with nevermind the GD. That is why I was so disappointed to not even make the first cut. I did have a chat with one of the guys from Team Montreal (all multiple GD winners) about the model and he pointed out the areas I need to improve in order to do better in the comp. He was very impressed with the model, especially the conversion, but he could also see why it was left out of the first cut. Gave me good advice however which I will be applying on my next model.


Overall though, I am very happy with the model for sure and I will continue to improve on the paint until I get that trophy dammit! . Thanks for the compliments guys, I truly appreciate them.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome model WL, again really suprised It didn't make the cut.
Good luck for next year!


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Didn't win a golden demon ? Who cares, you have an uber cool daemon prince, you can be proud of yourself. I'd say in a general way that I don't often agree with the judges of GD, and once again it's the case. It's easier to win when you are known...

Bravo again. Why don't you do a Magnus the Red now


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

This guy just turned out fantastic, shame you did make it through the first cut. But do did get some good advice and hopefully soom cool new ideas for your next attempt. All I can say is that this model does impress the crap out of me, my love for chaos and elaborate conversion probably helps a lott as well.

Any thoughts yet for a new 'master'-project?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

At the moment no. I do intend to do the Helbrecht to Tzeentch champion conversion soon enough but right now I haven't been struck by the inspiration I need to do something on this level. Soon though I'm sure


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yo go WL, we got yo back!

Damnably nice!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You should come to Aussie/NZ and enter it in the Pacfic GD

This is the short of entries we are getting and that are qualifing.

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Gaming/War-games/Warhammer-40000/auction-99826416.htm?p=1

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Gaming/War-games/Warhammer-40000/auction-99824843.htm?p=2

Not to be mean to that painter, if he is on here but really Wraith's mini is above and beyond this standard.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

That is definitely a lie. There is no way that is a GD qualifier.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you kidding me? By qualifier, do you mean those made the first cut??? Or actually won a trophy? I don't mean to sound like an ass or all pompous but I can seriously paint better than that in my sleep....

Just as an aside note, this link here shows a few different views of the Slayer Sword winner in Toronto (GD I entered fyi). All of the qualifying entries came close to this level for the most part.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm just going off what it says in the auction. I agree with you guys completly by the way. I'd say that even my =I= is at least at that level.

I can ask a couple of questions of him if you wanted?, just ask them here and I and will post them on Trademe


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

that is in nooooo way a GD qualifier, my chaplain that i spent like 2 months on is better than that, pah even one of my termies is!! and they only take me an hour!

pah my dread will kick his ass anyday!!

hes just saying that to try and sell it for a good price.

stupid liar


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The sword's slightly bent. It's not the sort of thing you can pick up on easily, but it is the sort of thing that can be detrimental to the holistic feel of the model. Also, certain parts just look a little lacquery, something that doesn't seem to fit the rest of the thing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Heaven forbid that a sword should be even 1 degree off straight when a blank space is so much more attractive.

Oh and forgot to mention that I love the greenstuffing on the head, the eye looks awsome.


----------



## Nemissary (Apr 10, 2007)

I think you did a wonderful job on that Daemon Prince. Don't see many Tzeentch models..... seem to see Nurgle alot though.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

first off, great work!

one thing though and this is more of a composition point; i qould have painted the wings yellow - rather similar to the effect on pg91 pf the hoards of chaos fantasy book. (the chaos dragon)
as you already had 'yellow' within the gold trim, it would have kept your pallet a bit smaller... (and again, congrats on keeping to proper metalics!)
i've always felt that the more limited you can keep your colour pallet, the better! too many large areas of differing colours tend to make the eye wonder a bit everywhere instead of sharply focusing to one area.

granted i don't enter GD myself, but that's mainly because i have a perverse hatred of NMM which still seems to be quite popular among winning entries sadly... (i would post more pics of my stuff, but alas i have no proper camera.)

however, if you do ever go back over to re-blend some areas, i hope this is at least something to think about.

great job again, especially on the converting!
cheers!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, in all truth the wings went through so many variations before I settled on that it isn't funny. I had tried nearly 8 different effects on the wings that just weren't working out before I tried that and that was done the night before the GD ending at about 2 in the morning


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

i think hes lying through his teeth there just to get some more cash!

Seriously nice model there wriathlord


----------

